# Epson 4880 vs Epson 4900 any thoughts



## MyTGraphix (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been looking for an Epson 4880 used or refurbished. I found one on eBay where the seller is puttin it up for $750. What defects should I look for. He says it runs great but I have to see it. It's for local pickup. Also are there any pro cons between 4880 vs 4900. 

I mainly need for sublimation on gifts mugs, trophy plates, and whatever else I can print on with my heat press. 

Thanks


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

